
The New iPhone Might Shut Off Next Time You Try to Film the Police in Public - AdamN
https://mic.com/articles/147377/the-new-i-phone-might-shut-off-next-time-you-try-to-film-the-police-in-public#.mirGdW9Vn
======
feld
No it won't. Just like a billion other research patents Apple has filed for,
this won't see the light of day.

------
sloucks
Interesting. While recording police activity has certainly exposed many
atrocities the few times I have seen police making legitimate arrests recently
they are being recorded by a handful of on-lookers who are crowding the
situation. I would imagine it is very difficult for police to perform their
job under those conditions. There is certainly a benefit that comes at a cost.

~~~
milesokeefe
What about being filmed makes it difficult for police to do their jobs?

~~~
yNeolh
It's easy, imagine your friend is being arrested by speed over-limit. It's
what the police has to do, isn't? The thing is, imagine, that you record it,
and then show the face of the police to your friends and you go to fight him.
It's well known that sometime police should be recorded, but don't forget
there is people out there which is hateful. Police, in general also need
security. It's by that, so hard to find the best rule for all the cases.

~~~
qbrass
You could have said it was easier to mine the video for technicalities to
exploit, or edit the video, making your friend look like the victim and
posting it on youtube, or you could go around harassing police officers, then
playing the victim while recording it.

But you went with having a picture of the officer so your angry mob knows who
to go after with their torches and pitchforks.

------
RealityVoid
What happens if the patent gets granted and then, suddenly, it become
mandatory by law that all new phones have this tech? Would all other producers
have to pay some sort of the patent fee to the patent owner or would the
patent become invalid?

------
readme
Sensationalist title, the existence of the technology doesn't mean it will be
used by police. Flamethrowers exist and they are seldom used by police.

------
lochlan
If this technology is rolled out, won't that just encourage people to buy
Android devices instead?

------
jakeogh
Killswitches: the killer app. Coming soon to a self-driving car near you.

~~~
snuxoll
Every GM vehicle made in the past few years has a killswitch via OnStar, it's
an advertised feature that law enforcement can use it to remotely disable a
vehicle (even in motion) if it reported stolen, nothing stopping them from
using it for more nefarious purposes.

~~~
marssaxman
Wow, that makes OnStar sound even creepier than it already did. How hard is it
to rip the system out?

~~~
snuxoll
Depends on the model, seems the common 'fix' is to find and remove the
cellular radio module or a fuse - but who knows how long (or even on what
models) this will continue to be possible, after all, it defeats the purpose
of this 'feature' if it can be easily disabled.

This expands beyond GM as well, Toyota has "Safety Connect" now (though it's
thankfully a purchasable option last I checked, I don't have a Toyota vehicle
new enough to have it) and even if your car doesn't have a similar feature
most newer vehicles have telematics devices connected directly to the CANBUS -
which, due to any lack of authentication can be used to do anything to your
car if there is either a security vulnerability or a adversary capable of
compelling the manufacturer to use it against you.

Modern vehicles really are scary things to be in if you are worried about
potential state-level adversaries as part of your threat model, vehicle
manufacturers are already horrible at writing software for ECU's and attaching
cellular modems directly to a network without any kind of authentication or
authorization should scare the shit out of anyone.

